# Consitstent Tank Temp?



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

Alright p-fury i'm going nuts and so are my p's...

I leave for work and the tank temp is perfect, about 78.F. I leave the heater on w/ the lights and i get home from work and tank temp is 86.F. Crap.

Next day, Temp in the morning is 78.f. good. So i leave the heater off with the lights off. come home and its 72.f.?

I dont know what to do?!?!


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

My heater.
From the pic of the top of the heater there are dails (ticks, marks). With no numbers. hmmm...


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

You really need a better heater ! Yours seems pretty cheap I mean come on there's no numbers lol. A good heater is very important . Many members here lost their fish due to heater malfunctions so get a good brand like a jager or something


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

matc said:


> Well first of all, why do you turn off your heater ? There's a built in thermostat in there so there's no need to manually control the unit unless you do a water change. I'd get a better one too...yours seem pretty cheap i mean there's no numbers lol


How do you know theres a built in thermastat? Will the heater know if the temp is rising?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Is that heater fully submersible? If not, invest in a decent fully submersible one like a hydor etc....they will help keep your temp stable with no worries


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Sorry I edited my post but yeah all heaters have built in thermostat or else, your fish will fry


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

Cost of this tank regulating heater? Thanks.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i got some crazy filter that is "unbreakable". its really good, and was an awesome price.

i think it was marineland or something that made it. its the best heater ive bought so far, but is on my smallest tank.hahaha


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

about 20-30 bucks depending on your size tank. Don't be cheap and get a decent one, it's the second most important thing after your filters


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the heater in my african tank went on me one day. luckily i was cleaning the tank next to it at the time and heard a sizzling sound. look down at the african tank, and little bubbles are boiling up around the heater. luckily i caught it RIGHT when it happened. one of my frontosas bashed the heater and cracked it. it was a cheap ass heater...that made me realize how fragile they are.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

In the summer I have to run my lights less because that will help warm tank . 
My tank gets to 85 deg + in the the summer . Remember its a heater not a cooler . 
I had to pull my self together and buy a good thermo its worth it .


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

Can someone throw me a brand name? How does it work? If it reaches a certain temp does it keep it there? Will it turns itself off if nessecery? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

i have a 300 watt glass marineland heater for my 100g and it works great and i think it was $17 or $21. I can recomend the marineland stealth line of heaters, i told my bros girl friend to get one and it also works great. heres a link to the the one i have heater and here is a link to our sponcer KEN'S FISH where it shows a stealth heater for a great price since the petsmart price went up, Kens Stealth


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

amazing heater the marineland visitherm plus is a great heater, i use it in all my tanks.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

yup since i bought my first visitherm stealth i havent used any other heater. its the most accurate in my experience.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea I went out an bought a titanum heater becuse mine kept picking at the plastic peice in the bottom


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

i have (2) 250w jager heaters..alot of ppl recommended it to me and its cheap too..ive used it for years and it still works great..


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I went out and bought 2 250 jager heaters for my 180 gal, and they sucked ass. They wouldn't shut off, and would heat my tank to like 85. I switched to the visitherm, and love it. Temp hardly fluctuates at all. Go pick one up. Do the petsmart price match and there cheap!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

mike123 said:


> yup since i bought my first visitherm stealth i havent used any other heater. its the most accurate in my experience.


I use these on all my tanks as well, cant beat them for the buck. All black (except for dial), "shatterproof", and they are quality (made by marineland). They aren't to expensive either.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I love the stealth heaters, always had good results with them. I did have a titanium heater but it cooked my irritans once.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i wonder is temps goin up and down could spark off hole in the head i read that somewares


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

My P is in my basement so it stays really stable temperature wise but I've been using Ebo Jager heaters for a while now and they're very nice. Thick glass, adjustable dial to calibrate to your tank and good quality. If you want more control, i'd recommend a dual temp controller like one from Ranco. You can connect your heater and a fan/chiller to it and it will cut off your heater if it gets too hot and then click on your fans/chiller. I don't have one but i'm probably going to get one soon for my reef tank.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

-Marineland heaters are very good...go with marineland!!!


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

mike123 said:


> amazing heater the marineland visitherm plus is a great heater, i use it in all my tanks.


DEfinatly looking into it for sure.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah i think i have the same kinda heater as you man! it was some cheap one lol and im always turning it up or down a tad bit to try and get it to stay at a good temp..its a pain


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mike123 said:


> amazing heater the marineland visitherm plus is a great heater, i use it in all my tanks.


THATS THE ONE IM TALKING ABOUT!!

now i know what its called.lol

those things kick ass. best heater ive had.


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

Ahight. I just came back from my LFS and got a AquaClear 300 watt. Got a pic if anyone wants to see it, Cuz its so exiting...

Oh sh*t. I just looked at the p's and they have developed silver specs on there back? Maybe cuts from driftwood? Disease of some sort?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ich possibly


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

BMWE36M3 said:


> Ahight. I just came back from my LFS and got a AquaClear 300 watt. Got a pic if anyone wants to see it, Cuz its so exiting...
> 
> Oh sh*t. I just looked at the p's and they have developed silver specs on there back? Maybe cuts from driftwood? Disease of some sort?


post pics man.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

I swear by these heaters

http://www.kensfish.com/proheattitaniumheaters.html


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

1.) Yea, ICH.. bought these ich remover disolving tablets and have been using them for about three days and they seem to be working (less Spots).

2.) AquaClear 300 heater is working amazingly. Kept a constant 80F all week. Highly Recomended.

3.) My Red bellies Second week in the 130g and they're ALOT More brave and more fun to watch. I just had one jump ABOVE the water while the shoal was eating a floating frozen peice of Brine shrimp. Cool.

Thx


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Definately change your heater that is getting thermostat stuck before your fish die from it. Ebo Jagers are good as well as the stealths and the Won Bros. Even the good ones fail too so its good to check on the tank on a daily basis at least once. Keep an extra heater in a bucket for those days you least expect.







to tank and Equipment


----------

